#  Erste Hilfe >   Von streunender Katze gekratzt >

## Bunny1987

Bei uns streunt schon seit über 1 Jahr eine herrenlose Katze im Dorf herum. Als ich grad vor der Tür stand, um die Post entgegen zu nehmen, huschte mir die Katze ins Haus. Sie war zuerst recht zutraulich, schnurrte und lies sich streicheln. Aber sie wollte einfach nicht wieder nach draußen. Also hab ich versucht sie mit den Händen zu greifen und raus zu tragen. Als ich mit den Händen näher kam, fing sie an sich aufzubäumen, zu mauzen, und fauchen und um sich zu "schlagen". Dabei hab ich 2 Kratzer am linken Handrücken abbekommen, die ich sofort heiß ausgespült habe. Sie haben minimal geblutet, was aber direkt wieder aufhörte. 
Ich bin sehr hypochondrisch veranlagt und mache mir jetzt echt Sorgen... gegen Tetanus bin ich geimpft. Aber was ist mit Tollwut? Oder ist es albern sich deswegen Gedanken zu machen hier in Deutschland? Habe mich durchs Netz gelesen und da wird immer gleich gesagt, dass man sofort zum Arzt muss, um sich impfen zu lassen. Das macht mich jetzt ziemlich nervös. Oder ist das nur Hysterie?  :Sad:

----------


## josie

Hallo Bunny!
Ich würde dir auf alle Fälle raten, zum Arzt zu gehen, schon deswegen, damit Du beruhigt bist.
LG Josie

----------

